# Banshee Gauge Pod Recreation



## NomNom (Jul 1, 2011)

Im not sure if this is in the right area but move it if its not.

I was wondering if anyone with the Dash-Guage pod's would be interested in selling their old, stock Trim piece. Im interested in trying to form out something similar to the Banshee Gauge pod but not ballsy enough to do it without a backup plan. Let me know!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Do you have your stock trim piece? Just make a cardboard or simular mold from that and go from there.


----------

